# How strict about the 3 month wait after 1st BFN?



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

I understand the reasons but I am just wondering if there is any room for manoeuvre? 

I have just been through my first ICSI treatment and had a BFN on Tuesday. My review consultation is booked for 13th June and i am hoping there we can talk about the FET. They initially said in our earlier consultation that if the ICSI failed you have to leave 3 months in between treatments.

I am a teacher and in 7 weeks (approx 2 months) i have the six weeks holiday where i would be relaxed and calm and not have to juggle work committments whilst having treatment.  Do you think there is any chance they would allow me to have my FET in the six weeks holiday as opposed to September when i am straight back to work and have all of the stress to cope with again plus having to have time away from my new class (which is an important time when you are trying to settle them into their new school).

There is only 1 month's difference? Has anyone known a clinic to be flexible about this?

love Tasha xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

I think it depends on a clinic to clinic basis.   
If I were you, at your review appt, I'd tell them your reasons for wanting to start a month earlier (and it sounds like a good valid reason)  and see what they say.  
Clinics can be more flexible than you think ~ I'd give it a try!

Good luck    and so sorry to hear of your BFN 

Marie xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Tasha

Sorry to hear about your BFN.

I have had 3 FETs at my clinic and I have usually had to wait for one AF, then start on the next AF.  As Marie has already said every clinic is different, but it is definitly worth explaining your situation.  I also work in schools and I find it much easier when treatment can be done in the school holidays. 

Good luck.

Liz


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun 

I agree with the other ladies, I do think its down to the different clinic procedures as to how long you need to wait between treatments.

As you know, we recently got a BFN and had our follow up appointment the week after...we initially wanted to start the FET in July but Gareth now has work commitments he can't reschedule so we are now scheduled to start August...but our consultant was happy for us to start after one natural AF if we'd wanted...I'll be doing unmedicated FET so doesn't involve any drugs (other than the clexane, prednisolone that I need)...and it certainly doesn't put the strain on your body (other than the emotional side) that a fresh cycle puts you through.

I can fully understand why you would prefer to have your treatment during your break...it makes perfect sense really & if you discuss these merits with your consultant then they hopefully will agree with you too !

Wishing you loads of luck...stay in touch hun and we may end up FET cycling together 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi

I am about to have fet also and have only had to wait one clear Af since my m/c.  Good luck to you xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Tasha,
just so you know clinics can be flexible.
mine did a back to back cycle of IVF then FET with no break at all; so i had a BFN on 24th feb and started FET on march 2nd when AF arrived....
I suppose it depends on their reasons for waiting...i'm sure if you explain the situation they may move on that...
good luck
nichola.x


----------



## Tasha_1977 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you girls,

That has given me a lot of hope.  I shall definately be putting forward my case for an earlier FET on my appointment. 

Best of luck to everyone too.
love Tasha xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi Tasha

I had a cycle of ICSI in April which ended in a BFN, but am just starting another cycle of ICSI now - my clinic said to wait for next AF after the one which followed the BFN then start again (so one month inbetween).

I am 40 though, so this may make a difference given that fertility declines so rapidly once you are 40!!

Dobby


----------



## Bevitt (Jul 18, 2004)

as far as i'm aware there is absolutely no reason why you would have to wait 3 months beftween an ivf and a fet cycle- i thought that the 3 months rule was between proper ivf cycles ie. when you have to be simulated to produce eggs. a medicated fet can start straight away as all they are doing is preparing the lining of the womb to accept an embryo, if you have a regular cycle why not get them to accept you on a natural cycle (as i did) and if you get a BFP you don't have those horrible pessaries to mess about with.
good luck X


----------

